# Erie Pa. furry bowling meet.



## alix_wolf (Dec 13, 2011)

i hope i put this on the right place. im trying to put a bowling meet together, if any ones interested and wants to come give me a holla. havent found a place to have it or time or date yet. hehe. thanks.


----------



## Grae Sparrowkin (Dec 14, 2011)

I would say that before you post something like this at least get some info on the where/when stuff.


----------

